# Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya



## Axlpac (2. September 2010)

Tag zusammen,

wollte gern ein paar Infos bezüglich des Angelns einholen. Wir fliegen in zehn Tagen in die Türkei, genau Avsallar. Wie siehts da an der Küste aus mit Angeln? Was würdet Ihr mir raten, einzupacken? Also welche Spinnköder, Posen, Grundblei usw. Zu welchem Preis kann man da Angelausfahrten buchen und lohnen die sich?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus :m


----------



## Team-T (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

Hi Axlpac

Ich komme von der Region . Avsallar ist ein paar Km Von Alanya Entfernt
In Alanya  Marina  gibt es eine ecke für einheimische Fischer  Die sitzen meist
Quatsch einfach mal einen an   ich denke mit 30-50 eur bist du dabei.
Momentan giebt es eine Fugu Plage  der fisch ist vom Suezkanal  ins Mittelmeer gekommen 
Gruß  Timo


----------



## Axlpac (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

Cool, danke erstmal!

Kannst du mir vlt. noch paar Tipps hinsichtlich Uferangeln geben?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

Das kommt halt echt darauf an, worauf du es abgesehen hast und ob du ne Möglichkeit, sowie das Interesse hast, gefangene Fische zu zubereiten und zu essen.
Du kannst in den Yachthäfen und an den Kais, aber auch in Meeresbuchten von den Felsen aus fischen.
Die Angelei ist selbst mit minimalistischer Ausrüstung erfolgreich möglich, sehr viele Fischarten nehmen stinknormales Brot oder das Innere aus einem Brötchen am Haken, sehr gerne.
Kleinere gefangene Fische lassen sich gut als Fischfetzen, halbiert oder als ganzer Köfi angeln.
Fischtechnisch hast du von Steinbeisser, über Conger, Meeräsche, Kraken, Zackenbarsche, Muränen ...u.v.m. alles zu erwarten, was im Mittelmeer so rumschwimmt.
Ne stramme Rolle und mind. ne gute 0,35mm Mono ist schon die halbe Miete, Geflecht ist auch nicht schlecht, die Rute relativ wurscht.
Was die Rute nicht bringt, muss die Rolle ausbaden, weit auswerfen muss man beim Ansitzangeln, in der Regel, jedenfalls absolut nicht.:m


----------



## zulu (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

team-t

was ist da los ???  eine kugelfisch invasion ??

erzähl mal mehr davon

wie gross sind die ?

Z.


----------



## Mike85 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

Hi!

Komme gerade aus der Türkei. In Örtlichen Angelleden bekommst für 0,50Lire (25Cent) fertige kleine Paternoster,dazu noch ein Grundblei und fangfrische kleine Garnelen.

Habe für 2 Paternoster,2 Grundbleie und die Garnelen 7Lire bezahlt. 

Hat super funktioniert und Spass gemacht.

Falls Du auch Spinnfischen möchtest nimm Wobbler um die 6-7cm mit. Rot/Weiß oder aber auch Blau mit Silber liefen gut.


----------



## Team-T (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*



zulu schrieb:


> team-t
> 
> was ist da los ???  eine kugelfisch invasion ??
> 
> ...



Jepp ! die dinger werden bis zu 15 pfund :g


----------



## Team-T (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Komme gerade aus der Türkei. In Örtlichen Angelleden bekommst für 0,50Lire (25Cent) fertige kleine Paternoster,dazu noch ein Grundblei und fangfrische kleine Garnelen.
> 
> ...




Lira  Türkische lira  momentan  1.90 zu Eur.
glaube du warst nicht in einem vernünftigen Tackle shop


----------



## Team-T (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das kommt halt echt darauf an, worauf du es abgesehen hast und ob du ne Möglichkeit, sowie das Interesse hast, gefangene Fische zu zubereiten und zu essen.
> Du kannst in den Yachthäfen und an den Kais, aber auch in Meeresbuchten von den Felsen aus fischen.
> Die Angelei ist selbst mit minimalistischer Ausrüstung erfolgreich möglich, sehr viele Fischarten nehmen stinknormales Brot oder das Innere aus einem Brötchen am Haken, sehr gerne.
> Kleinere gefangene Fische lassen sich gut als Fischfetzen, halbiert oder als ganzer Köfi angeln.
> ...





Geil |supergri

Hast du Fotos ?  Steinbeiser ,Conger |bla:   Hehehe


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

Nee, ich habe keine Fotos.
Die "Steinbeißer" sind wohl bekannter unter dem Namen Kat(t)fisch oder Seewolf bekannt, haben also nix mit den gleichnamigen Süßwasserfischen zu tun(karpfenartige aus der Familie der Schmerlen)
Beim Angeln an Felshängen herunter erwischt man sie, weil sie dort die Muscheln und ne Art Seepocken von den Felsen mahlen.
Allerdings hat man auf die Burschen, ohne Stahlvorfach, keine Chance, die machen mit jeder normalen Schnur kurzen Prozess.:g


----------



## Axlpac (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

Also habe mir bei Google-Earth die Stellen mal angeschaut, habe steil abfallende Küste und Sandstrand. Wollte meine Penn Slammer mit 0,22Geflochtener und eine 20-80g-Allround-Rute mitnehmen. Also die genannten Wobbler werden eingepackt. Habe auch gelesen, dass Popper abends gut gehen. Was soll noch mit - Spinner, Blinker? Posen, wenn ja welche Tragkraft? Welche Grundbleie und Hakengrößen für Räuber und Friedfische?


----------



## Team-T (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

Ja oder Steinbit oder Havkat oder katfisk usw. so wie die das im norden nennen .
Die gibt es in der Türkei nicht.

So Solte ein Steinbeiser Aussehen 

http://img265.*ih.us/img265/1589/5b0f539d.jpg

und Der Macht ein Kurtzen prozess mit deiner Angelschnur 

http://img444.*ih.us/img444/7257/fft5mf35478.jpg

Gruß  Timo


----------



## Team-T (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*



Axlpac schrieb:


> Also habe mir bei Google-Earth die Stellen mal angeschaut, habe steil abfallende Küste und Sandstrand. Wollte meine Penn Slammer mit 0,22Geflochtener und eine 20-80g-Allround-Rute mitnehmen. Also die genannten Wobbler werden eingepackt. Habe auch gelesen, dass Popper abends gut gehen. Was soll noch mit - Spinner, Blinker? Posen, wenn ja welche Tragkraft? Welche Grundbleie und Hakengrößen für Räuber und Friedfische?



wen du was Vernünftiges fangen möchtest  Benötigst du ein boot . gefangen wird ,Dentex dentex,Amberjack,Hornhecht oder wie af dem foto .
Meist mit Kalamari fetzen oder hünerfleisch.

Gruß  Timo

http://img830.*ih.us/img830/3416/2w71ufq.jpg


----------



## Axlpac (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

Ja dacht ich mir schon, irgendwelche Tipps, worauf ich beim chartern achten muss? Haben die alles an Bord? Was sind das für Boote?

Aber vom Ufer aus muss ich trotzdem probieren, so viele Ausfahrten kann ich mir dann auch nicht leisten.


----------



## Team-T (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

Hi Axlpac

So sehen Meist die Boote aus
http://img819.*ih.us/img819/1347/fotograf11269.jpg

Nim Ne leichte Rute und rolle 020 mono reicht völlig aus  vom ufer 
Fängst du  "Mirmir" ( Lecker ) und Karagöz  was Schwarzauge bedeutet 
Kalamari oder Kleine Garnelen und eine Art muschel " Sülünez " bekomst du in Jedem Tackle shop Für Kleingeld.

Das ist ein "Mirmir" Deutsch ..... Mrmr

http://img693.*ih.us/img693/9130/mrmrr.jpg

"Karagöz"

http://img52.*ih.us/img52/7683/sivriburunkrg.jpg

Gruß   Timo



die anderen arten Findes du eher mit einem  Boot


----------



## Axlpac (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

Super , da weiss ich ja ungefähr worauf ich mich einstellen kann. Vielen Dank
Und dann bestimmt einfache Grundmontagen oder?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*



Team-T schrieb:


> Ja oder Steinbit oder Havkat oder katfisk usw. so wie die das im norden nennen .
> Die gibt es in der Türkei nicht....



Das wäre mir aber neu, ich hab die Viecher so ziemlich überall im Mittelmeer angetroffen, egal ob an der Côte d'azur, Njivice(Insel Krk/Kroatien) oder Türkeiurlaub in Belek, Cide...usw..
Die gibt's in zig Varianten und Unterarten.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*



Axlpac schrieb:


> Super , da weiss ich ja ungefähr worauf ich mich einstellen kann. Vielen Dank
> Und dann bestimmt einfache Grundmontagen oder?



Das ist ziemlich egal.
Du kannst auf Grund angeln oder mit der Pose oder ohne alles(Schnur, Haken, Köder => das war's)
Die Meeresfische im Mittelmeer zicken bei weitem nicht so herum, wie unsere Süßwasserfischlis. Das ist es den Fischen auch shit egal, ob die Pose 3 oder 12 Gramm hat, die nehmen den Köder und dampfen ab, egal wie hoch der Widerstand ist, scheinen kein Misstrauen zu kennen.
Mit Kunstködern habe ich am Meer nie gefischt, aber wenn man es mag => warum nicht?!!

Dickdrahtige Angelhaken in Größe 8 - 3/0 sind auf jeden Fall mitzunehmen, ein paar Drillinge kann ich auch empfehlen.


----------



## Team-T (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das wäre mir aber neu, ich hab die Viecher so ziemlich überall im Mittelmeer angetroffen, egal ob an der Côte d'azur, Njivice(Insel Krk/Kroatien) oder Türkeiurlaub in Belek, Cide...usw..
> Die gibt's in zig Varianten und Unterarten.



Hi Sensitivfischer,

Es Freutmich das du Einigemale Urlaub Bei uns Gemacht hast.
Ich selber komme aus Side und Fische schon  seit ca 35 Jahren
Ich möchte Hier nicht den Besserwisser spielen aber  Steinbeisser Giebt es im Mittelmeer Nicht !
Ich Fahre jedes Jahr min.Zweimal Nach Norge und Habe  schon Einige Steinbeisser Gefangen .
 Eine einfache montage ist  Grundblei dan über dem Blei ca  20 cm Abständen  zwei seiten Arme ,so Fischen  Fast alle bei uns von der Küste .
Mit wobler oder shads kanst du wolfsbarsch Fangen Möglichst fluokarbon Vorfach da die Sehr Mistrauisch sind .
der mirmir ist ein guter kämpfer für seine größe ich vergleiche ihn immer mit Bonefisch  obwohl er  weit kleiner ist aber irgentwie änlich aussieht.

Gruß   Timo 

Ps: 15 Okt  Malediven ..Popping Jigging  Big Game :m


----------



## esgof (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das wäre mir aber neu, ich hab die Viecher so ziemlich überall im Mittelmeer angetroffen, egal ob an der Côte d'azur, Njivice(Insel Krk/Kroatien) oder Türkeiurlaub in Belek, Cide...usw..
> Die gibt's in zig Varianten und Unterarten.




Hallo 
Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten aber das was du schreibst ist leider nicht richtig 
Wenn es Steinbeißer in der Türkei geben würde hätte ich es bei einem meiner unzähligen besuchen über den Fischmärkten schon mal gesehen.
Meinst du vielleicht den Seeteufel

mfg esgof


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*



esgof schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten aber das was du schreibst ist leider nicht richtig
> Wenn es Steinbeißer in der Türkei geben würde hätte ich es bei einem meiner unzähligen besuchen über den Fischmärkten schon mal gesehen.
> Meinst du vielleicht den Seeteufel
> ...



Keine Ahnung, ich weiß es nicht!#c
Wie es halt so ist, wenn du nicht damit rechnest, hast du permanent Türken um dich herum, die einwandfrei deutsch sprechen und wenn du wissen willst, wie ein Fisch heißt, den du gerade gefangen hast, hast du nur jene um dich herum, die weder deutsch, noch englisch, noch französisch sprechen.
Und nee, Seeteufel war es nicht, der ist ja wie platt, vom Kopf her und hat spitze Zähnchen.
Die Fische sehen vom Körper jedenfalls so aus, wie diese Steinbeißer, allerdings bei weitem nicht so riesig, wie der auf dem Bild von Team- T.
Sie haben verdammt große, beinahe quadratische Mahlzähne(stumpf, aber groß) im Maul und sehr starke Kiefer, mit denen sie Muscheln usw. von den Betonmauern an den Kais und von den Felsen herunterschaben.
Die hässlichen Viecher scheinen Höhlen in den Steinpackungen im Hafen und Höhlen in den Felsen, auch Spalten, als Unterschlupf zu benutzen.
Es gibt sie mit unterschiedlichem Farbmuster, das der Umgebung angepasst ist.
Mehr weiß ich auch nicht.
Ach und nicht zu vergessen, sie schmecken ausgezeichnet, obgleich nicht viel dran ist an so einem Fisch; besteht vorwiegend aus nem großen, knochigen Kopf, nem enorm stabilen Rückgrat und ner sehr robusten lederartigen Haut.
Die größten von mir gefangenen Exemplare hatten 74cm Körperlänge.


----------



## esgof (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

@ axlpac

moin
tip mal www.deepfishing.com  ein die ecke heißt Adrasan ist leider nur auf türkisch wenn die Bilder Lust auf mehr machen es dir nicht zu weit weg ist kannst dich ja melden 
gruß esgof


----------



## Axlpac (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

Naja is schon ein Stück aber die Bilder sind vielversprechend, scheint ne schöne Ecke zu sein auch wenn nicht alle Pics gingen.

Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, hätte nicht gedacht, dass mich soviel interessante Fischarten dort erwarten. Dachte schon das Mittelmeer ist so leer gefischt, dass da nix mehr zu holen ist


----------



## Team-T (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*



esgof schrieb:


> @ axlpac
> 
> moin
> tip mal www.deepfishing.com  ein die ecke heißt Adrasan ist leider nur auf türkisch wenn die Bilder Lust auf mehr machen es dir nicht zu weit weg ist kannst dich ja melden
> gruß esgof



Hi Esgof   Die Ecke  Ardasan  ist Bei uns berühmt Für Amberjack 
Die einheimischen schleppen  Sepia mit vor geschaltetem Blei .
Auch häufig  wird “Iskarmoz” European Baracuda gefangen  der Ist Etwas Kleiner als der Gewöhnliche 
Baracuda . 

Richtung Bodrum  Ecke  Mittelmeer Egees  Haben wir Mahi-Mahi  
Sonst wird zackenbarsch  Bastard makrelle Rotbrassen, Doraden und  Grouper arten gefangen .
Offshore ist Natürlich alles Möglich  Bluefin Bis Schwertfisch  Etc.

@Sensitivfischer wen du ein Foto Hast oder Googlest Versuche ich dir zu helfen .

gruß  Timo


----------



## Team-T (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich weiß es nicht!#c
> Wie es halt so ist, wenn du nicht damit rechnest, hast du permanent Türken um dich herum, die einwandfrei deutsch sprechen und wenn du wissen willst, wie ein Fisch heißt, den du gerade gefangen hast, hast du nur jene um dich herum, die weder deutsch, noch englisch, noch französisch sprechen.
> Und nee, Seeteufel war es nicht, der ist ja wie platt, vom Kopf her und hat spitze Zähnchen.
> Die Fische sehen vom Körper jedenfalls so aus, wie diese Steinbeißer, allerdings bei weitem nicht so riesig, wie der auf dem Bild von Team- T.
> ...





Wen du lederartigge Haut Starker Kiefer sagst Komt mir Momentan Er Hier Nahe ...Ist er das ?

http://img267.*ih.us/img267/3641/domuz1bi6en0.jpg

Gruß  Timo


----------



## haarp1988 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

So jungs... ich bin grad in kumkoe nahe Side... gestern waren wir mit einem Ausflugsboot unterwegs zur blauen Lagune / delfininsel... habe meine Angel mit, eine xzoga wallerspinnrute mit 150 Gramm wurfgewicht und 30 kg blank... perfekt zum schleppen auch bei voller fahrt! Rolle hab ich die 5000er Penn drauf mit ner geflochtenen 35er und dann geflochtenes fluocarbonvorfach... hab leider nur 2 wobbler mit und einer hat mir ein anderes Ausflugsboot in querfahrt gezoggt... egal auf jeden Fall hab ich nen dicken kugelfisch und einen 60 cm Thunfisch gefangen... hab aber auch nicht die ganze zeit gefischt... ich kann euch schwere jedoch kleine jerks empfehlen und wobbler in allen auffälligen Farben und Tauchtiefen nur nicht zu leicht oder nehmt euch schwere bleie mit sonst seht ihr den baut auf der Oberfläche rumfloppen. 
Gruß michel


----------



## Skrxnch (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*



Team-T schrieb:


> Hi Sensitivfischer,
> 
> 
> Ich möchte Hier nicht den Besserwisser spielen aber  Steinbeisser Giebt es im Mittelmeer Nicht !


Ich möchte auch keinen Besserwisser spielen, aber an der Adria, Crkvenica, hab ichmal vor 30 Jahren etlliche Viecher gefangen die mir dort von deutschsprachigen Einheimischen als Steinbeisser benannt wurden. Sahen ungefähr so aus wie die in Norwegen, waren nur deutlich kleiner. Der fetteste hatte 40cm.
Ich glaube das war eher ein sprachliches Missverständniss, da wird ein Dentex zum Snapper, etc. 
Als Laie  wie ich blickt da eh keiner durch, Bilder von diesen Fischen aus derr Adria hab ich nicht. Aber letztlich gehört die Adria zum Mittelmeer und dort nannten alle sie Steinbeisser#c.

Wüsste selber gern was das wirklich war, gefangen auf Muscheln....ferner Seeringelwürmer und Brotteig und hatten ein Maul wie ein Schraubstock. Keine Ahnung.

In Side war ich 2 mal. Nur kurz geangelt (Hafen, Manavgatmündung), allerdings nix ähnliches gesehen.


----------



## haarp1988 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

Bin grad zurück aus der Türkei... kann jedem nur empfehlen ne Rute mit viel wurfgewicht mitzunehmen... im Hafen von kumkö sieht man gegen abend immer meeräschen springen... das machen die nicht aus purer Lebensfreude... die werden von dicken barakudas gejagt! Mit lebendköderfisch an der Oberfläche geht am besten oder halt wobbler... die Montage muss unauffällig sein am besten an nem einzelhaken satteln! Und maximal 1 Meter langes Vorfach.   Viel Glück Gruß michel


----------



## haarp1988 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

Ich hoffe es bricht nicht wieder ne Diskussion wegen lebend Köfi aus!


----------



## rogumatt (1. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

Sind auch vorgestern aus Türkei zurück gekommen. Waren in einem Vorort von Side. 
Die beiden 12jährigen Söhne wollten mal im Mittelmeer angeln, deshalb haben wir zu dritt die 3 Stunden Bootsangeltour aus Strandangebot gebucht. Wir hatten keine Ruten mit und verwendeten die Angelruten des Anbieters. Es waren ältere Vollfiberglas-Prügel, etwa 1,60 m lang und in schlechtem Zustand. Bei zweien fehlten sogar ganze Laufringe bzw. waren weg gebrochen. Die Stationär-Rollen waren mangels Wartung in genau so miserablem Zustand: schwer zu drehen, Kurbelknauf fest, ca. 0,40mm Mono mit Knoten drauf. 
Montage war ein 5 Haken-Vorfach, an dessem Ende ein 60g Birnenblei befestigt wurde. Köder war Fischfleisch.
Der Guide ließ uns die Wahl, ob wir auf dem kleinen Motorboot raus fahren wollen oder dem großem Parasailing-Speedboot. Wir wählten Variante B  :q

Mit dem Boot ging es etwa einen halben Kilometer an der Side Halbinsel vorbei Richtung Alanya. Was ich nett fand, daß die beiden Kiddies auch mal das Boot steuern durften. Dann wurden die Montagen auf den 20-40 m tiefen Grund abgelassen. Bisserkennung konnte man nur an Zupfern erkennen und mußte im richtigen Moment anschlagen. Die steifen Ruten erschwerten dies etwas. Es kamen dann zusammen etwa 30 Fische raus. Wenn das beissen etwas nach ließ, wurde wieder einige Meter weiter gefahren. Gefangen wurde von grundelartigen Tieren, die der der Guide mit den Worten 'Schlechter Fisch, frisst andere kleine Fische' sofort tötete und ins Wasser zurück schmieß. Dann 2 kleine Stachelbarsche,paar 10-15 cm große Fische, die wie Doraden aussahen, über 10 barschartige rote Fische zwischen 15 und 25 cm und ein 40 cm Palamutt/Bonito. Ein noch größerer Bonito ging dem Sohn an der Bootswand ab.
Der Guide freute sich und wollte die Fische bei sich abends grillen mit einer Flasche Raki dazu  

Sonst waren am Strand und im Hafen Side immer einheimische Angler zu sehen, die es auf die doch reichlichen Meeräschen abgesehen hatten. Diese konnte man an einem Badesteg sehen, wo sie von Urlaubern mit Brot gefüttert wurden. Nur angeln war an dem Steg verboten.

Bei der Manavgat Bootsfahrt letzten Montag sahen wir auch unzählige Angler am Manavgat Fluß. Größtenteils mit 5-10 m Stippe, weniger mit Rute+Rolle. Am besten war aber der Angler, der am Bootsanlegesteg in Manavgat von uns beobachtet wurde. Der hatte nur eine Rolle mit Sehne und daran 5 Haken System mit Birnenblei am Ende. Dies warf er aus und befestigte die Schnur an einer kleinen 40 cm langen Gerte, an der ein Aalglöckchen befestigt. Er hat damit in den 20 min auch 2 Fische gefangen. Keine Ahnung was für welche. Sahen ähnlich wie Döbel aus.

Fazit: nächstes Mal in der Türkei nehmen wir jeder eine kompakte Telerute mit ins Gepäck ... falls wir die Frau dazu umstimmen können |supergri


----------



## mike_w (2. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

Habe damals direkt am Strand unseres 5*Hotels "Asteria" geangelt und fing massig Kleinfisch um 15cm. Einfach ein 6 er Paternoster mit 8er Haken an 0,25 Monofil und 25 gr. Birnenblei.
Köder: rohes Hähnchenfleisch.
War witzig, mein Paternoster zwischen den Köpfen der Badegäste zu werfen und gut zu fangen. Aber nach einer halbe Stunde musste ich 10m nach links gehen, weil die Asteria-Aufpasser das nicht lustig fanden.

Moses, der "Besitzer" des Nachbarstrandes hat mich darauf hin eingeladen, weiter zu angeln.


----------



## Sky-Fishing (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei, zwischen Side und Alanya*

Danke


----------

